# Sedona, AZ vacation cottage squat



## Coywolf (Feb 27, 2017)

Found a couple awesome abandoned vacation resorts in Sedona. Going to be staying here for the next couple days. Couldn't have been better timing. Raining balls. PM me if your in the area/for details. I'll be stocked up on beer. And good vibes.


----------



## RobertWitham (Feb 27, 2017)

Sweet! I had planned to be up in Sedona now, but ended up hanging around down in Ehrenberg since it was a bit warmer. I love the area around Sedona though!


----------



## pewpew (Feb 27, 2017)

Well I won't be there anytime in the next few days, but good to know for when I do leave here in Deming NM, might pass thru, thanks for the info.


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 28, 2017)

I PM'd you man. We might be interested in checking it out.


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 28, 2017)

This place has potential! After exploring, found at least 4 buildings that are open. Wish the place had Electricity, but shit, can bitch about a good things! Id post pics, but the internet is acting up.


----------



## pewpew (Feb 28, 2017)

Can you say what street its on? Maybe can look it up on Google Earth and get a view of the outside.


----------



## Will Wood (Feb 28, 2017)

SIB said:


> Found a couple awesome abandoned vacation resorts in Sedona. Going to be staying here for the next couple days. Couldn't have been better timing. Raining balls. PM me if your in the area/for details. I'll be stocked up on beer. And good vibes.


I just left the Sedona area. I froze my butt off. Now I'm in freezing Colorado. If you feel ok with it, where is this place? And can someone learn to find and get access to something similar in the future? Is there some technique to finding these?? thanks


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 28, 2017)

Will Wood said:


> I just left the Sedona area. I froze my butt off. Now I'm in freezing Colorado. If you feel ok with it, where is this place? And can someone learn to find and get access to something similar in the future? Is there some technique to finding these?? thanks



There's a few good threads on how to find squat spots, I'll see if I can find one for ya


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 28, 2017)

@Will Wood 
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/melbourne-squatting-guide-2010.30104/

Good place to start


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 28, 2017)

This place is called Lomacasi cottages if anyone wants to look it up. Been on the real estate market for years.


----------



## CircleK (Mar 4, 2017)

pewpew said:


> Well I won't be there anytime in the next few days, but good to know for when I do leave here in Deming NM, might pass thru, thanks for the info.


I'm tryin to get out to Deming in April haha


----------



## pewpew (Mar 4, 2017)

Well I'm here till end of May, working in a travel center at the Dairy Queen if you ever wanna stop by for a free ice cream or something lol...


----------



## CircleK (Mar 4, 2017)

That rocks. Do u have vanillas that taste like chocolate? Not sure what that's supposed to mean haha "think about it"


----------



## pewpew (Mar 4, 2017)

We do have vanilla dipped in a chocolate coating, about the closest thing I can think of lol.


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Heres some pics


----------

